# Red flame lighters?



## dbach11 (Apr 8, 2015)

I've seen a few butane lighters with red flames advertized online, like the JetLine Gotham. What's the deal with these? Does the red flame make it easier to see in the day time or something? Anyone have one of these and like it?


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

They have many different flame colors for lighters. The way they achieved the colors is by placing a piece of metal that will burn that color over the flame. Basically the same thing you did in High School chemistry lab when you put different metals over a bunsen burner to see what chemical composition (what metal) it was. I would stay away from them if I was you, but to each....


----------



## dbach11 (Apr 8, 2015)

Seems kind of gimmicky to me... I've got a $5 Ronson that works just fine for my purposes - was curious about the weird flames though.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Gimmicks are everywhere and if one likes different colors of flame that comes out of their lighters....go fer it. I even bought a couple years ago that don't have colored flames...the whole lighter just turns different colors.


----------



## coachdread (Apr 25, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Gimmicks are everywhere and if one likes different colors of flame that comes out of their lighters....go fer it. I even bought a couple years ago that don't have colored flames...the whole lighter just turns different colors.


Yeah, how's that absinthe working out for you?


----------



## dbach11 (Apr 8, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Gimmicks are everywhere and if one likes different colors of flame that comes out of their lighters....go fer it. I even bought a couple years ago that don't have colored flames...the whole lighter just turns different colors.


Hahaha that's awesome. Do you remember what brand it was? Or was it just a novelty lighter?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

dbach11 said:


> Hahaha that's awesome. Do you remember what brand it was? Or was it just a novelty lighter?


It was and is a great torch lighter....I think I bought it from BuyLighters and I think they still have them....not sure if this one turns colors but it's the same exact lighter.

The Coil Triple Flame Lighter - BuyLighters.com


----------



## dbach11 (Apr 8, 2015)

Fun! They do seem to have a lot of quirky lighters for cheap on that site.


----------



## Billigoat (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a JetLine Quad lighter I bought for the back porch that has a red flame. Thought it was a gimmick until I saw how the flame was visible on sunny days. Saved me a number of burnt fingers.


----------



## dbach11 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah that's the one I saw that I found slightly intriguing. How's the fuel consumption on that monster, you a fan of the lighter in general?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

dbach11 said:


> Yeah that's the one I saw that I found slightly intriguing. How's the fuel consumption on that monster, you a fan of the lighter in general?


I like it but I don't use it enough as I have about 30 lighters and tend to rotate them...I like my soft flame the best. The other is a single torch and doesn't burn hardly any butane at all but my triple ones sure do.


----------



## Billigoat (Mar 29, 2014)

I really liked mine. Used it as my patio lighter. Didn't seem to use much fuel. Never clogged; but doesn't take well to being dropped. Now I need a new one.


----------

